# PB de changement d’ID sur l'App Store



## jcezanna54 (9 Septembre 2021)

Bonjour,

Lorsque j'ai configuré le MacBook de ma fille, j'ai benoîtement mis mes identifiants ne connaissant pas les siens. Ensuite, j'ai pu changer et mettre son identifiant dans les préférences système mais je ne trouve pas le moyen de modifier celui pour l'App Store.

C'est toujours mon identifiant qui apparaît en bas à gauche et je n'ai pas trouvé où le modifier. Je ne peux que modifier les infos de mon compte et non pas changer de compte.

Quelqu'un a une idée ?
Merci


----------



## les_innommables66 (9 Septembre 2021)

Bonsoir,

J’avais eu un problème similaire avec le MacBook Air de ma fille il y a quelques années.

Je n’avais pu le résoudre qu’en téléphonant à Apple, pour qu’ils « coupent » le lien entre l’ordinateur et mon compte iCloud.

Cordialement 
Nicolas


----------



## Anthony (10 Septembre 2021)

jcezanna54 a dit:


> Quelqu'un a une idée ?


Voir le menu _Store > Déconnexion_.


----------



## jcezanna54 (10 Septembre 2021)

Merci Anthony
Vraiment trop simple ....


----------



## les_innommables66 (10 Septembre 2021)

Bonjour,

Attention: vérifie bien à l'occasion d'une prochaine mise à jour d'un des logiciels Apple que l'ordinateur ne va pas demander à ta fille TON mot de passe de TON compte iCloud, quand bien même elle est connectée avec son compte iCloud.
C'est ce qui m'était arrivé à l'époque, d'où mon besoin de passer par Apple.

Cordialement,
Nicolas


----------



## Anthony (10 Septembre 2021)

les_innommables66 a dit:


> Attention: vérifie bien à l'occasion d'une prochaine mise à jour d'un des logiciels Apple que l'ordinateur ne va pas demander à ta fille TON mot de passe de TON compte iCloud, quand bien même elle est connectée avec son compte iCloud.


Ce qui est le comportement voulu. C’est un peu embêtant pour les apps gratuites (mais il lui suffit de les re-télécharger avec son compte), mais ça se comprend aisément pour les apps payantes (qu’elle devra racheter). C’est aussi pour cela que le partage familial existe, accessoirement.


----------



## les_innommables66 (10 Septembre 2021)

Anthony a dit:


> Ce qui est le comportement voulu. C’est un peu embêtant pour les apps gratuites (mais il lui suffit de les re-télécharger avec son compte), mais ça se comprend aisément pour les apps payantes (qu’elle devra racheter). C’est aussi pour cela que le partage familial existe, accessoirement.


Le problème, c'est que l'ordinateur ne voulait rien savoir, et que même après réinitialisation complète, les logiciels Pages, Keynote et Numbers restaient liés à mon compte iCloud. Il a fallu que Apple fasse quelque chose à son niveau pour débloquer la situation.


----------



## Anthony (10 Septembre 2021)

Mais encore une fois, c’est le comportement voulu, les applications sont signées avec le compte qui les a téléchargé. Il faut les réinstaller, les supprimer puis les retélécharger, avec le nouveau compte.


----------



## les_innommables66 (10 Septembre 2021)

Je comprends parfaitement la logique; je dis juste que je n'avais pas réussi à faire tout ça, et que sans une intervention au niveau d'Apple, intervention au niveau du compte iCloud, que je n'aurais pas pu réaliser moi-même, la situation ne se serait pas débloquée; c'était peut-être (sans doute) une anomalie et j'espère que ce n'est pas ce qui attend jcezanna54


----------

